# How do you determine FIRE SEPARATION DISTANCE?



## Remington (Aug 26, 2019)

Plan checker came back to me with the following comment: 
"show dimension of the roof eave projection along the side of the building to ensure proper distance from the interior property line"

Apparently I need to follow the following code section 705.2 Projections:






TABLE 705.2 MINIMUM DISTANCE OF PROJECTION

I cant make sense of it.  

We have a 53" eave overhang.  This overhang is 39" away from the property line, so I chose the 3rd row down (Greater than 3 feet to less than 30 feet) to do the associated calculations to the right of the table under "MINIMUM DISTANCE FROM LINE USED TO DETERMINE FSD":

39 inches - 3 ft = 3” = .25 (of one foot)
24” + (8”)(.25)= 48”..... so.. 48" from the property line?  This makes no sense. 

Minimum distance from what line?

FYI: FSD is defined as follows
*FIRE SEPARATION DISTANCE.* The distance measured from the building face to one of the following:

The closest interior lot line;


----------



## cda (Aug 26, 2019)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for



Interior lot: Any lot that is not a corner lot. An interior lot may also be one of the following

https://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/code/sites/code/files/assets/documents/pdf/yard-lot-determinations.pdf


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 26, 2019)

Don't forget the rest of the section .... without a plot plan and a wall section it is hard to understand you question,,,,,, T302.1(1) ought to give you the details you need.


----------



## Remington (Aug 26, 2019)

Perhaps I should have made it clear that the property is located in high fire hazard zone so proper distance from adjacent properties are required.


----------



## Remington (Aug 26, 2019)

See the following link for the code:

705.2 Projections: 
TABLE 705.2 MINIMUM DISTANCE OF PROJECTION


----------

